# [RuneScape] RuneScape HD. *Not 56K friendly*



## Kamikaze127

Finally a decent graphic update to RuneScape.
RuneScape HD System Requirements:

1.5GHz CPU Or Better
256Mb Of Ram
nVIDIA GeForce 3 or better.

Fullscreen is supported now, and I personally think it looks much better.
Here are some screen shots of the updates.

Login screen:










In-Game Fullscreen with resolution options open:










Barbarian Village:










Lumbridge @ River:


----------



## LegendaryC

......

Commence laughter at graphics in 3...2...1...

















The HD part was what really made it funny.


----------



## OmegaNemesis28

hey, it's still better then WoW overall.....

EDIT: Not talking about graphics.


----------



## Unknownm

oh comon, I thought we got over DOS games now?


----------



## Betrivent

Actually, give them credit. It's not THAT bad for the kind of game it is.


----------



## N0 F34R 1488

Quote:


Originally Posted by *OmegaNemesis28* 
hey, it's still better then WoW overall.....

/sarcasm


----------



## OmegaNemesis28

Quote:


Originally Posted by *N0 F34R 1488* 
/sarcasm

no /sarcasm
/serious

(and no, I wasn't refering to the graphics)

Quote:

Actually, give them credit. It's not THAT bad for the kind of game it is.
It's not. And its a very very massive game too, thats constantly added on every week. I played the game for like a week once, never got into it enough to really play it.

Quote:

oh comon, I thought we got over DOS games now?
Wait, Runescape isn't DOS. lol................. is it?


----------



## FearSC549

Lol, looks like an improvement, but still looks like crap compared to other games.


----------



## ElMikeTheMike

This game graduated as valedictorian from Lame University.


----------



## JoBlo69

wow... zero filtering... look at those jagged edges everywhere...

It is a nice improvement. I hope they continue to add gfx features, like AA and filtering...


----------



## Ce1eron

Powered by DX10? Nvidia is attacking ATI with Runescape!


----------



## SZayat

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ce1eron* 
Powered by DX10? Nvidia is attacking ATI with Runescape!

lol... good one


----------



## TwIsTeDbOi

Yay. Now more kids can brag about Runescape.


----------



## mrtn400

I don't think people should laugh at the graphics until they look at the graphics of other java based games.

Edit: *
THERES AA!









*
Give me a few minutes to get some real screenshots.*









*


----------



## speed_demon

I used to play back in the day and a lot sure has changed since then...

I think it looks pretty good for being a newly released *Beta* version of runescape and all.


----------



## XxSilent22xX




----------



## Kamikaze127

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mrtn400* 
I don't think people should laugh at the graphics until they look at the graphics of other java based games.

Edit: *
THERES AA!









*
Give me a few minutes to get some real screenshots.*









*

Thx, I hadn't noticed the AA feature.


----------



## Choggs396

I don't understand why people bash this game so much.

I mean, I'm sure it's fun for people... maybe good for kids or someone that's new to online gaming, and/or just wants to try out a large online community game without having to drop cash, or just about anyone - especially if they don't have a fast computer. I don't see what's wrong with that. It doesn't have to have killer graphics to be fun.


----------



## The_Rocker

Wow! OMG ITS AMAZING ZOMG....


----------



## Thororin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Choggs396* 
I don't understand why people bash this game so much.

I mean, I'm sure it's fun for people... maybe good for kids or someone that's new to online gaming, and/or just wants to try out a large online community game without having to drop cash, or just about anyone - especially if they don't have a fast computer. I don't see what's wrong with that. It doesn't have to have killer graphics to be fun.









I salute thy name.

(Not that i play Runescape, maybe for a week 3-4 years ago







)

Or was it 5 years...


----------



## alk

Hats off to their dev's. Over the past year they've really been overhaulling the graphics in game, and this looks fantastic to top it all off. Just a shame nobody realises that the graphics are secondary in some games. Im sure I don't have to remind anyone of the days when Runescape was 2d cardboard cutouts floating around in an isometric environment! Was still a great game though, and nobody appreciates this anymore. I could go away off into a rant about how Super Mario Bros. 3 will pwn the pants off any other game ever made, but I won't.


----------



## Ace of Spades

rofl loving it!

My little brothers will be foaming with joy


----------



## Unknownm

Quote:


Originally Posted by *OmegaNemesis28* 

Wait, Runescape isn't DOS. lol................. is it? 

well duh. I was just saying that because its that old. Graphics are that crappy


----------



## johonm333

Quote:


Originally Posted by *OmegaNemesis28* 
no /sarcasm
/serious

(and no, I wasn't refering to the graphics)

It's not. And its a very very massive game too, thats constantly added on every week. I played the game for like a week once, never got into it enough to really play it.

Wait, Runescape isn't DOS. lol................. is it? 

...









Quote:


Originally Posted by *ElMikeTheMike* 
This game graduated as valedictorian from Lame University.

QFT

This game came out in '01, let it die. It's been the same crap with better graphics so people keep paying them $15 a month for a tired-ass grindfest

/rant


----------



## abc1234

with this update you can actually see what's going on. with the old graphics you could hardly tell what was going on


----------



## onlycodered

Wait, so THIS is the HD version? LOL


----------



## leakyfaucet

Some of the most fun games I have ever played had no graphics at all.

GASP!


----------



## Gollie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *OmegaNemesis28* 
hey, it's still better then WoW overall.....

EDIT: Not talking about graphics.

10 million paying customers disagree but whatev


----------



## dankoni

Quote:


Originally Posted by *abc1234* 
with this update you can actually see what's going on. with the old graphics you could hardly tell what was going on

So now you can accurately see that nothing is going on, whereas before you just had to assume?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *leakyfaucet* 
Some of the most fun games I have ever played had no graphics at all.

GASP!









Same. Remember Doctor? That game was awesome, but nowadays, every time I go to my local park looking for people to play it with, I get funny looks from all their parents...


----------



## Chopes

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dankoni* 
So now you can accurately see that nothing is going on, whereas before you just had to assume?

correct


----------



## Flack88

Man that game looks like poo. I cant belive ppl are seious about that game. Iv heared about 40 yr old men who spend hours on it.


----------



## Lelouch

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gollie*


10 million paying customers disagree but whatev


And the 6,696,992,932 people in the world that dont play WoW agree.

Anyways, this is a JAVA based game, not DX, not OpenGL. They do a damn good job with runescape in that aspect, ill give them that.

edit:

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Flack88*


Man that game looks like poo. I cant belive ppl are seious about that game. Iv heared about 40 yr old men who spend hours on it.


And Crisis looks amazing, but that doesnt save the game from being a failboat.


----------



## velociRaptor

Keep in mind that this game is all Java and thats actually pretty good for a Java game..

And TBH, if Jagex didn't target 5 year olds and didn't cut out every single thing that a 7 year old might find offensive, Runescape isn't really half bad.

You guys comparing this game graphically to games like WoW is like comparing one of those "Shoot the Terrorist" flash games to a game like CounterStrike:Source.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Flack88*


Man that game looks like poo. I cant belive ppl are seious about that game. Iv heared about 40 yr old men who spend hours on it.


Back when I used to play, I knew this entire family who would play on one account nonstop almost 24/7.. that account (zezima) was ranked 1 for years. Now its somewhere in the top 20..


----------



## Nubcake

I remember this game...


----------



## Jacko87

If thats the graphics now, what did it look like before? Requires a GeForce 3! But hey, its free and at least has AA, I actually applaud the developers for upgrading a free game.

And now the question everyone's mind...can StillLegendary max it out on his P3?


----------



## Guswut

That looks a bit like UO... Except UO didn't, well, suck.

I love the giant REPORT ABUSE button. I believe that's extremely telling on the level of maturity you're likely to expect in this game.


----------



## dankoni

Quote:


Originally Posted by *velociRaptor* 
Keep in mind that this game is all Java and thats actually pretty good for a Java game..

True, I will give it that. It does look and perform well for a Java game.


----------



## velociRaptor

Haha, I love how the ads on top of the forums are so relevant to the thread topic.

"Free Runescape Hacks!" "Come play on our free private servers with unlimited items!"


----------



## Gollie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Lelouch* 
And the 6,696,992,932 people in the world that dont play WoW agree.

Anyways, this is a JAVA based game, not DX, not OpenGL. They do a damn good job with runescape in that aspect, ill give them that.

WoW is the undisputed king when it comes to filling the piggy bank; period. No other game or gaming company can come close at this time.


----------



## johonm333

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Lelouch* 
And the 6,696,992,932 people in the world that dont play WoW agree.

Anyways, this is a JAVA based game, not DX, not OpenGL. They do a damn good job with runescape in that aspect, ill give them that.

edit:

And Crisis looks amazing, but that doesnt save the game from being a failboat.

1) most ppl don't play WoW because they are broke, money is tight these days.

2) 'Crysis' is not a bad game just because you can't play it on that lagwagon. Grow up

3) Bashing REPUTABLE games because someone said that the graphics in a runescape suck is rediculous. The graphics DO suck.

It's been a 7-year run for them and that's the best they can do? A handfull of new features, a few new places to go?:swearing:


----------



## Andr3az

Many people cant play WoW because of their slow comp or they monthly fee it has. You can play RuneScape basically on all computer. This is JAVA game. You dont even have to download client for it. So i think the graphics are kinda good for java game. Sure it can't compete with WoW or anything.

Also.. i find it kinda funny that some ppl post news about runescape


----------



## default501x

Quote:


Originally Posted by *johonm333* 
1) most ppl don't play WoW because they are broke, money is tight these days.

2) 'Crysis' is not a bad game just because you can't play it on that lagwagon. Grow up

3) Bashing REPUTABLE games because someone said that the graphics in a runescape suck is rediculous. The graphics DO suck.

It's been a 7-year run for them and that's the best they can do? A handfull of new features, a few new places to go?:swearing:

1. Are you kidding? you seriously think that the only reason everyone in the world doesn't play wow is because they cant afford it? sad. (PS its 10 million SUBSCRIBERS. not 10 million people playing everyday. Xfire has 10 million subscribers. That doesn't mean everyone will stop using every other instant messenger)

2. Crysis is a bad game. From a graphics standpoint, it's gorgeous, but from a game standpoint, it is below average.

3. do agree on this one.

Admittedly, these are OK graphics for java. But still. Its 2008. This looks like mid-1998.


----------



## neonlazer

Cool, yea this is a java game and i used to play it alot so i wont complain..at least they did make it a little nicer..at least the loading menu changed..i hated the one with flames..music is the same tho :l

lol dang..the HD is a beta and only available to paying members...lol They do have a AA setting up to 4x in graphics options..not sure if the first screenshots have those turned on.


----------



## SomeDooD

RuneScape? HD? G.T.F.O NAO!


----------



## neonlazer

i think they should have said Java HD...You will never get the graphics of crysis in a java game..mainly cause it has to be small enough to be quickly downloaded onto ones computer..and secondly..tho its more for kids and whatnot..its a unique game..lol..never played WoW so dont know how that compares..besides ill stay away from making WoWer's mad


----------



## Nowyoudie

They called it HD because of a large leap from the locked 800x600 game resolution, and this is what is going to get me playing again. I used to play from 2001 to 2004. I had a lot of good memories and I'm whipping out my credit card just to try this HD version out!


----------



## Sm3gH3ad

Lol hahahahaha
Good times in Runescape, playing with friends was the best when I had my old Athlon 1000 rig. Couldn't play any better games








Seriously those graphics are a bit pathetic, they should start making it so you can't play it in an internet browser, instead you'd have to download it. After that they should improve the graphics by a huge amount, I mean seriously,
"1.5GHz CPU Or Better
256Mb Of Ram
nVIDIA GeForce 3 or better."
is like a 6 year old computer.


----------



## Nowyoudie

Umm, at least they care about people who still use old computers. Since when did graphics have to matter so much? I can finally use fullscreen, and this is very generous of Jagex if you ask me.


----------



## Halo2Vista

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OmegaNemesis28*


Wait, Runescape isn't DOS. lol................. is it? 


runescape is based on java, so there is little they can do to enhance the graphics.....


----------



## low strife

The new site looks like total ****... I used to play two remakes ago, way back in a simpler time... Way back before the new skills.... Way back before HD.... Way back, when RS2 was launched.

The game has just gotten ****tier and ****tier over the years. I started playing 3 or 4 years ago, and since I quit 2 years ago, it has just gotten worse and worse. Everything they have done, since the trade BS, to Construction, to Castle Wars, to FFL, so essence...


----------



## Kamikaze127

Well this went from news on a graphical update on RuneScape to a bashing thread, honestly if you don't like it then leave.

FYI 130M Accounts(probably more like 30M played daily)
And the Fee for membership is not 15$ a month its 5.
Calm down about how this is for 6 year old PCs, its run in your internet browser and 
you don't have to download anything.


----------



## sLowEnd

I don't see that big of an improvement

More textures =/= better textures

I guess it's good considering you don't need to download a client for it though.


----------



## Kamikaze127

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sLowEnd*


I don't see that big of an improvement

More textures =/= better textures

I guess it's good considering you don't need to download a client for it though.


Better textures, fullscreen and AA...
pretty big improvment.


----------



## silverbullet132

i started playing back in 2k1...that was when it was good

as soon as rs2 came out i sold my lvl78 with a bunny ear set and scythe for $4.50 to some kid in my caf at school to buy lunch


----------



## -Inferno

Do the graphics have to be AMAZING to be a good game? No. 
Example - Starcraft, many of you still play, it doesn't have very good graphics, yet it's a great game.

Runescape is a JAVA game, it's internet based. Now they have AA, and Fullscreen. This upgrade is awesome, I thought they'd never have something like this.

All this "runescape sucks, the graphics r terrible" is coming from people who have high end computers. Obviously you are going to think it sucks, because your computer was made to play games that are better than it. This game's userbase is children, and people who don't have great computers. Yeah remember those people who arn't like you with lower end computers?

Stop whining about the graphics, stop whining about the gameplay. If you don't like it, then keep it to yourself, no one else cares.


----------



## OmegaNemesis28

Quote:



Originally Posted by *-Inferno*


Do the graphics have to be AMAZING to be a good game? No. 
Example - Starcraft, many of you still play, it doesn't have very good graphics, yet it's a great game.

Runescape is a JAVA game, it's internet based. Now they have AA, and Fullscreen. This upgrade is awesome, I thought they'd never have something like this.

All this "runescape sucks, the graphics r terrible" is coming from people who have high end computers. Obviously you are going to think it sucks, because your computer was made to play games that are better than it. This game's userbase is children, and people who don't have great computers. Yeah remember those people who arn't like you with lower end computers?

Stop whining about the graphics, stop whining about the gameplay. If you don't like it, then keep it to yourself, no one else cares.



It's a FREE game, and a massive one at that. People just want something to harp on and start fights over. It's quite pathetic. Majority are probably WoW players and believe that they must attack anything that proves as a threat or is in the same genre as an MMORPG such as Age of Conan.

Quote:



WoW is the undisputed king when it comes to filling the piggy bank; period. No other game or gaming company can come close at this time.


ROFL
I rather a game that is NOT the world's dumbest and have respect from the game developers and moderators. Not to mention a game that has some kind of DEPTH to it. WoW is like a shallow puddle if you ask me.


----------



## Nowyoudie

Just tried it out and it is FULL of epic. The graphics and 4xAA is smooth at 1920x1200 and it's a glory coming from an old-school RS player. I do agree the old days of RS before RS2 was the best, but I'm always open to changes. I better get back to fishing 2k sharks to get money so I can buy stuff that I've missed in the last 4 years!


----------



## Turnoz

Guys... it runs in JAVA. JAVA. not C++ and dedicated program.... JAVA


----------



## ImmortalKenny

They called it HD because the setting is called "HIGH DETAIL."

For Pete's sake.


----------



## 45nm

Runescape is utter crap , I can't believe someone on a computer forum actually posted this. @Nowyoudie: That's just sad.


----------



## silverwing

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OmegaNemesis28*


hey, it's still better then WoW overall.....

EDIT: Not talking about graphics.


Then you woke up....

But anyway is it necessary to senselessly bash WoW every opportunity you get?


----------



## gonX

Runescape was awesome before Runescape 2 was released.


----------



## Kamikaze127

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Nowyoudie* 
Just tried it out and it is FULL of epic. The graphics and 4xAA is smooth at 1920x1200 and it's a glory coming from an old-school RS player. I do agree the old days of RS before RS2 was the best, but I'm always open to changes. I better get back to fishing 2k sharks to get money so I can buy stuff that I've missed in the last 4 years!

Thats the spirit lol!
I actually play because some of my friend's computers can't run css so we play this. Its still fun and fun doesn't come straight from graphics.

I want the PvP back and the grand exchange is ok, but we need more free trade.


----------



## Danylu

A quick look at the requirements tells ALOT. The graphics have come a long way from the first one.

EDIT: They *really* shouldn't call it Runescape HD


----------



## mrtn400

Quote:


Originally Posted by *OmegaNemesis28* 
It's a FREE game, and a massive one at that. People just want something to harp on and start fights over. It's quite pathetic. Majority are probably WoW players and believe that they must attack anything that proves as a threat or is in the same genre as an MMORPG such as Age of Conan.

Yup. RuneScape is in the #2 spot for an MMORPG having the most players, only second to WoW.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *silverwing* 
Then you woke up....

But anyway is it necessary to senselessly bash WoW every opportunity you get?

How is it "senselessly bash(ing) WoW" if he says he thinks RS is better?









I also think RS beats WoW at the long term gaming aspect.

WoW was only fun for me for about the first year or so. And I felt like the only thing I could do was grind. But in RS there's like 20 something different skills you can level up.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kamikaze127* 
I want the PvP back and the grand exchange is ok, but we need more free trade.

I hate how you can't just give someone money/items and not recieve something "worth" it's value in return.


----------



## Playapplepie

LOL. Still no MSAA in runescape. Epic phail


----------



## Kamikaze127

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mrtn400* 
I hate how you can't just give someone money/items and not recieve something "worth" it's value in return.


Thats what i meant by free trade. I have 1.4M spread across some accounts that I cant access.


----------



## Choggs396

Quote:


Originally Posted by *johonm333* 
*1) most ppl don't play WoW because they are broke*, money is tight these days.


----------



## OmegaNemesis28

Quote:


Originally Posted by *silverwing* 
Then you woke up....

But anyway is it necessary to senselessly bash WoW every opportunity you get?

you shouldnt tell me that - you should be telling the WoW players who have to bash everything else in the same genre or is considered by critics better or on the same level as WoW.

Wouldn't be surprised if you're one.

Quote:

1) most ppl don't play WoW because they are broke, money is tight these days.
ROFL - ok, I'll bet my life right now that at least 1/2 of the people who play WoW don't pay for it themselves.


----------



## slyoteboy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jacko87*


If thats the graphics now, what did it look like before? Requires a GeForce 3! But hey, its free and at least has AA, I actually applaud the developers for upgrading a free game.

And now the question everyone's mind...can StillLegendary max it out on his P3?










roflcopter









One of my good friends plays RS all the time , even after I built him an 800$ gaming rig , my hand still c0cks back everytime I see him playing it , one day its going to fire.


----------



## Twinnuke

Everyone Get on NAO. We should all represent overclock.net and pwn noobs. lvl 1 to 100 in 1 night. LETS DO IT!!!!!


----------



## xxhaloownerxx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Twinnuke*


Everyone Get on NAO. We should all represent overclock.net and pwn noobs. lvl 1 to 100 in 1 night. LETS DO IT!!!!!


Well, if you're serious, I'd make a thread in "PC Games".

Ahh... this game brings back memories


----------



## Coldnapalm

Ya so this game is more demanding then crysis i get 39 fps on crysis and 32 in runesape HD new benchmark much? lol go ahead and check ur fps on the loading screens certain screens id hit 50 fps


----------



## xxhaloownerxx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Coldnapalm*


Ya so this game is more demanding then crysis i get 39 fps on crysis and 32 in runesape HD new benchmark much? lol go ahead and check ur fps on the loading screens certain screens id hit 50 fps


Lol, I got that too :/

But I'm pretty sure the vsync is on at 50 FPS.


----------



## Dirtyerny

My runescape account got banned like 4 years ago =/, kind of a good thing i guess since I quit after that.


----------



## silverwing

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OmegaNemesis28*


you shouldnt tell me that - you should be telling the WoW players who have to bash everything else in the same genre or is considered by critics better or on the same level as WoW.

Wouldn't be surprised if you're one.

ROFL - ok, I'll bet my life right now that at least 1/2 of the people who play WoW don't pay for it themselves.


Absolutely every person who I know that plays runescape only plays it because they can't afford a better game or they aren't willing to download a game off the net.

Besides this was simply a chat about how runescape got a update till you came in chanting your usual anti-WoW BS. I don't think I have seen you go through a single game thread without randomly throwing in wow and bashing with absolutely no back up.


----------



## lhowatt

with better graphics it'd be a great game


----------



## Torched-Geek

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lhowatt*


with better graphics it'd be a great game


I wouldn't say that.


----------



## majin death

I play RS and I love the new graphics setup except for the fact that there isn't any draw distance option. Also what right do any of you have to complain if you don't play it yourself?


----------



## Emmanuel

OMG those games are gay as hell...
I remember kids playing that when back then in middle school.


----------



## Emmanuel

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Twinnuke*


Everyone Get on NAO. We should all represent overclock.net and pwn noobs. lvl 1 to 100 in 1 night. LETS DO IT!!!!!


Aha lol!


----------



## onexero

Gameplay is where it counts... The two biggest game franchises are: Mario and Pokemon. Their graphics aren't that great. (Especially Poker Man)


----------



## Wheezy Baby

I personally like the style.. and I hate Runescape.


----------



## darksideleader

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Emmanuel*


OMG those games are gay as hell...
I remember kids playing that when back then in middle school.


yep, grind games where you spend all day poking imaginary mushrooms or wolves or w/e gaining a level a week and thinking its rewarding.


----------



## majin death

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Emmanuel*


OMG those games are gay as hell...
I remember kids playing that when back then in middle school.


Have you ever tried it yourself, it's actually quite the relaxing game.


----------



## ChrisB17

Lol I dont think my PC can run this game. Way to graphical.


----------



## Limes

I hope its multi-threaded and supports SLI. Looks demanding.


----------



## terraprime

the game is actually good...ive played it since RS2 was recently released back in the day. I like it cause wow blows, in my opinion(reminds me of Guild Wars i bought...and to reliant on other ppl it self.)

And come on look at my system and i like playing crappier lookin games cause i do love eye candy but it cant make up for crapiness in a game.


----------



## Xombie

Those screen shots suck, let me provide some better ones k?


----------



## OmegaNemesis28

Quote:


Originally Posted by *silverwing* 
Absolutely every person who I know that plays runescape only plays it because they can't afford a better game or they aren't willing to download a game off the net.

Besides this was simply a chat about how runescape got a update till you came in chanting your usual anti-WoW BS. I don't think I have seen you go through a single game thread without randomly throwing in wow and bashing with absolutely no back up.

If you would've actually read the thread past page 1, the fighting didn't start because of me.

You sir - FAIL.
And let me see you point out every "single game thread" I randomly throw in my WoW stuff because I do it so often aparently.









And I'm sooooooo sorry you're so pissed off at me because I hate your "precious" WoW. If I bashed any other game, no one would give 2 flying ****s. But if I dare insulted the ULMIGHTLY WORLD OF WARCRAFT then it's like I kicked you in the balls. It's quite a funny phenomenon.


----------



## System32

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Nowyoudie* 
Just tried it out and it is FULL of epic. The graphics and 4xAA is smooth at 1920x1200 and it's a glory coming from an old-school RS player. I do agree the old days of RS before RS2 was the best, but I'm always open to changes. I better get back to fishing 2k sharks to get money so I can buy stuff that I've missed in the last 4 years!

Hey i used to play rs classic back in the day, coming from a rsc player like yourself do you think its any good like it used to be?


----------



## Xombie

Here we are:


----------



## ChrisB17

Yep just what I though. I got to go out and buy another 3870 to run this game. Damn looks better then crysis.


----------



## xxhaloownerxx

Tis gone a long way from 04


----------



## Bodom

Sadly, I have played off and on since "Classic". I haven't played in a year though. It has come a long way. Full screen is seriously complete win no matter how crappy the graphics are if you used to play.


----------



## Darkice

That game is poo what are you talking about better then WoW?
and there are so many annoying kids on there


----------



## j0z3

The only game i *Really*enjoyed playing was Runescape.. until these days.
a year ago runescape was, by far.. the best mmorpg ive played.


----------



## System32

Im just curious to whether it has improved since RS classic ended and RS2 began.


----------



## Nowyoudie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *System32* 
Hey i used to play rs classic back in the day, coming from a rsc player like yourself do you think its any good like it used to be?

Well, nothing will ever be able to beat the RSC days with the terrible trading system we have now & a really strong chat filter, but that's not going to stop me from playing. However, it does get a bit annoying since I have two lvl 100+ characters and I can't transfer some pricey things. So I'm going to work on one character all the way and get some money flowing in because I have't played for 4 years, I have ALL of my cash & dragon helm stuck on my RSC character. I wish I made the switch to RS2 but I rejected it.


----------



## Choggs396

*Please understand:*

A game is only as fun as the person who's playing it sees it to be.

- and -

A certain level of graphics are not a requirement for a game to be enjoyed.


----------



## mrtn400

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Playapplepie* 
LOL. Still no MSAA in runescape. Epic phail









Go read post #14.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Choggs396* 
*Please understand:*

A game is only as fun as the person who's playing it sees it to be.

- and -

A certain level of graphics are not a requirement for a game to be enjoyed.

Exactly.


----------



## ChrisB17

Lol ima try it. I hope I can run it.


----------



## ChrisB17

aww I cant play it. I need to be a member. Pshh.

*Edit* dammnit double post sorry.


----------



## ShadowGun

Well i gotta say they still look worse than 10 year old games..


----------



## majin death

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ShadowGun*


Well i gotta say they still look worse than 10 year old games..


so you're saying it looks worse than this?


----------



## roflcopt3r

AA 2x and 4x is an option, why the hell is it not in the picture?
I don't know


----------



## System32

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Nowyoudie* 
Well, nothing will ever be able to beat the RSC days with the terrible trading system we have now & a really strong chat filter, but that's not going to stop me from playing. However, it does get a bit annoying since I have two lvl 100+ characters and I can't transfer some pricey things. So I'm going to work on one character all the way and get some money flowing in because I have't played for 4 years, I have ALL of my cash & dragon helm stuck on my RSC character. I wish I made the switch to RS2 but I rejected it.









That truly sucks, at one point i had like 2+ phat sets, millions gp and like 150 r2hs lol it was awesome.. then rs2 came out lol.


----------



## Xombie

I wish the OP had posted screenies of it maxed out like I did on page 10 and not at medium settings with no AA...


----------



## Lelouch

Quote:


Originally Posted by *johonm333* 
1) most ppl don't play WoW because they are broke, money is tight these days.

2) 'Crysis' is not a bad game just because you can't play it on that lagwagon. Grow up

3) Bashing REPUTABLE games because someone said that the graphics in a runescape suck is rediculous. The graphics DO suck.

It's been a 7-year run for them and that's the best they can do? A handfull of new features, a few new places to go?:swearing:

lol. My computer can play Crysis, im just saying it sucks.







.

Anyways, whats the problem of having this game have a slight graphics overhaul? Its meant to run on any computer there is, and it runs through a browser. Unless one of you can do better, ****.

Thank you







.


----------



## mrtn400

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Xombie* 
I wish the OP had posted screenies of it maxed out like I did on page 10 and not at medium settings with no AA...

I tried to make it clear there was AA in my post (#14), but unfortunately its on page 2 on most everyone else's screen (40 posts a page FTW







).

The OP should edit the main post to show that there's AA.


----------



## Xombie

Yeah I sent him a pm requesting that he add that, as well as some new screenies, to his first post.

He hasn't been online yet, though.


----------



## The_0ctogon

You would think that Jagex would have made an actual game by now, since they must have got a lot of experience from creating and managing Runescape...


----------



## rduffy123

Wow runescape hd, the new crysis. Can any modern day computer max it out!?!?!? The new line will be " but can it run runescape hd very high?"


----------



## Emmanuel

Quote:



Originally Posted by *majin death*


Have you ever tried it yourself, it's actually quite the relaxing game.


No just seeing how kids were getting all serious about it and trading real money to get I don't know what in the game, it never attracted me, and just looking at the game's graphics, forget about it... The only game that gets as close to this game that I've played is Medievil which is one game that I really liked.


----------



## 45nm

This is quite disturbing the more the replies in this topic the more runescape OCN members appear. There are much better games than RS everywhere.


----------



## Nowyoudie

Why? I think it's quite disturbing that there's more WoW players than Runescape. Hey, Runescape is free too!

Just so you know, by now you should know that -runescape- players do play other games too, not only... runescape. Did that ever occur to you?


----------



## xxhaloownerxx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *45nm*


This is quite disturbing the more the replies in this topic the more runescape OCN members appear. There are much better games than RS everywhere.


Er... How is that disturbing?

Some of us own laptops, that cannot play other games.

Some of us, have fond memories of this game.

Some of us have good friends that still play this game.

You Don't have to like our opinions, but please be respectful.


----------



## Rpg_pro

i dont see why people are bashing it so much.
Game takes like... 5mins to install the first time and under a min to load after that. Your comparing a web based game which takes up like 20mb to a game that is what? 7cds + hours of updating big?

The game play is awesome, I would rather play rs then wow TBH even RSHD (high detail NOT high def as some people are mistaken) doesn't need much of a pc to run


----------



## System32

Quote:



Originally Posted by *45nm*


This is quite disturbing the more the replies in this topic the more runescape OCN members appear. There are much better games than RS everywhere.


Whats disturbing about people playing Runescape? First of all thats just *your* opinion and people can and will play whatever they want.


----------



## ElMikeTheMike

1998 called, it wants its graphics back.


----------



## xxhaloownerxx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ElMikeTheMike*


1998 called, it wants its graphics back.












LOL. That was a good one.


----------



## stumped

lol. i quit runescape quite a bit back. "3d" was the end of it. too much inflation after that. (plus, it was so much more harder to get levels back in the 2d time) what with them trying to "control" inflation now, they've lost all control. it's stupid to me now.


----------



## majin death

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ElMikeTheMike*


1998 called, it wants its graphics back.


Why does everyone insist that RS' new graphics look like their from 98, this V is a game from 98.(with a similar top-down angle)








I will agree the old graphics DID look like this.


----------



## terraprime

I still cant believe you ppl are still complaining about RS being better then wow. yea wow has better graphics but at lesat when runescape makes an
update it doesn need 400+megs worth of patch to change something. I remember trying Wow. 2 hours of stupid updates and when i actually got to play. it SOO reminded me of Guild Wars(got it cause of free online play, im a cheap-o lol). but $5 a month for monthly updates and never ending quests which are pretty unqie i think. Even tho they have gone a little over board with some of the skills that they have came out with like summoning.

And what makes thing worse is that your comparing a game that was developed by A big ASS company that used C++ and the sort with a game that is written in JAVA....JAVA ok this game isnt intended to be some new crysis or some crap. Its the fact Jagex took the time to actually figure out how to make a jave based game look as good as the HD(HIGH DETAIL...NOT HI DEF...DUH) does, which i see as a remarkable set as I have been playing the free world for some time and members and free looks as the animation is smoother and doesnt seem so jumpy.

Oh well complain about what you want since I know that everyone thinks graphics MAKE the game instead of the content. You guys are WAY to hung up on MSAA and AF and all that crap that you cant appriciate a little game that wouldnt even prob fill a cd while playing. And would rather ***** how "OH its not as good as WoW, its user base beats it by crazy long shot..." WHO REALLY GIVES A RATS ASS!!!!!! This thread needs closed because there are too many idiots that think they know what they are talking about when all they are concerned with are graphics instead of how the story is told....


----------



## mrtn400

Quote:



Originally Posted by *terraprime*


I still cant believe you ppl are still complaining about RS being better then wow. yea wow has better graphics but at lesat when runescape makes an
update it doesn need 400+megs worth of patch to change something. I remember trying Wow. 2 hours of stupid updates and when i actually got to play. it SOO reminded me of Guild Wars(got it cause of free online play, im a cheap-o lol). but $5 a month for monthly updates and never ending quests which are pretty unqie i think. Even tho they have gone a little over board with some of the skills that they have came out with like summoning.


Yeah, I think RuneScape is the most frequently updated game ever.


----------



## stumped

RS went bad after the update from 2d to "3d" It made everything too easy to level up in and offered way too much money (and now they are paying for it too) It just went down the crapper for me there.


----------



## Cerberus

i stopped playing this when the got rid of wilderness PKing

my lvl 95 for nothing :/


----------



## Havegooda

Quote:



Originally Posted by *stumped*


RS went bad after the update from 2d to "3d" It made everything too easy to level up in and offered way too much money (and now they are paying for it too) It just went down the crapper for me there.


Agreed.

~Gooda~


----------



## chailvr

Wow, nostalgia much!

Still looks pretty bad tho =P. But then again, the game was never really about the graphics.


----------



## Starholdest

I used to play it and I have to say...the update is a massive improvement over what they had before...and I really like it now. Although there is still some bugs (in the beta stage), I find it looks really great. Of course it's no Crysis...but for something made in Java...it's amazingly good. JoBlo69, there is AA, but I don't think he had it turned on in those pics.


----------



## nategr8ns

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OmegaNemesis28*


hey, it's still better then WoW overall.....

EDIT: Not talking about graphics.


I actually agree.
played WoW for a month, hated it. Runescape had a lot more than combat, which is all I could seem to find in WoW. The "quests" in Runescape actually felt like quests, especially compared to "Kill X zombies" or whatever in WoW.

I payed for it for a half a year or so, had a great system for making money and got moderately rich in the game, then it got boring :\\

Went back to it a few months ago, its about 70% auto-people, huge groups of accounts that all do the exact same thing (I assume bots or one person controlling a group of accounts), and advertisers for websites and stuff.

if they could start banning at least the spammers it would be nice and I may go back to it

although it was great for learning to program (guilty of bots myself







)


----------



## Delphi

I like runescape. you can run it with 4x aa for those who dont know







IMO its better then wow cause there is free to play. Its not to bad for Java script tho!


----------



## ElMikeTheMike

Quote:



Originally Posted by *majin death*


Why does everyone insist that RS' new graphics look like their from 98, this V is a game from 98.(with a similar top-down angle)








I will agree the old graphics DID look like this.


Now that game looks infinitely more fun to me than the one on topic.


----------



## nod32

why would they get rid of pking?
I didn't know they took it away. that was the funnest part


----------



## System32

What do you mean they got rid of pking? best part of the game.


----------



## Cerberus

yes they got rid of wilderness pking, there is some sort of dungeon battle thingy now, which is ******ed. if you kill someone you have to wait two min before you can exit. and if you die withing that two min you lose everything.


----------



## nod32

wow...
i remember playing back when there was no wilderness and you could attack anyone, anywhere if you had that skull thing on your head...
waaaaay back


----------



## andyroo89

I used to play runescape but I dont play anymore. looks like same graphics as when I played just zoomed in more.


----------



## derek2esilent

i dont get why people are bashing runescape its a really fun i game, i played it for a long time. and for those people who dont think that the graphics are better than they were go here: http://news.runescape.com/newsitem.ws?id=1218

they are wwaaayy better. the fact that its full screen now too is a huge plus.


----------



## Nowyoudie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nod32* 
wow...
i remember playing back when there was no wilderness and you could attack anyone, anywhere if you had that skull thing on your head...
waaaaay back

Lmao, I remember those days. Very clearly. Those were the days.


----------



## badreligion156

i used to play runescape all the time and this is a huge improvement from its early years of RS2. but i played it way back when i was in 7th grade so they have changed alot


----------



## Darkknight512

I cheaked it out, RS HD has anti-alias and some filtering and you gotta remember this game is pointed at kids, they dont all have monster rigs.

And if they do make the graphics insane the Java engine will just fall over.


----------



## KHORR

Llololololll I played this game for years in primary school.


----------



## TriplePlay

I never played WoW (and I refuse to ever do so), but of the games I have played I found this to be the most lame and boring I've ever played. But, I still like it better than WoW because at least it's lame and it's FREE.










But I don't like RPG games anyways. So I'm rather biased









And LOL at "HD" graphics.


----------



## Firestorm252

heh, man. it's improved quite a bit.

i remember playing for a long time when it was still 2D and pseudo-3d iso camera...

not that I still play and all... it's not like i spend my time mining... still...


----------



## nategr8ns

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Firestorm252* 
heh, man. it's improved quite a bit.

i remember playing for a long time when it was still 2D and pseudo-3d iso camera...

not that I still play and all... it's not like i spend my time mining... still...

autominer ftw?


----------



## StickyFingaz

too bad the gameplay still sucks.


----------



## Firestorm252

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nategr8ns* 
autominer ftw?

haha no. i like grinding out exp and levels.
so the slow tedious mining and smithing they've got are right up my alley.

some people see tedium. i see hours of fun.

aren't i a messed up little bag of confusions


----------



## S3th13

Wow, that game looks atrocious. Can't we get better graphics on a DS?


----------



## mrtn400

Quote:


Originally Posted by *S3th13* 
Wow, that game looks atrocious. Can't we get better graphics on a DS?

*Facepalm*

We don't need _*another*_ person saying they think RS looks bad.

You could've not bashed the game, let this thread die, and done something else with your time.


----------



## arekieh

Runescape is the most utter fail ever,
Its basically people that really really really really really really really really want to play WoW but for some reason they can't, soooo they play runescape...
Basically Runescape players are really really really epic fail WoW player wannabes


----------



## ChrisB17

Quote:



Originally Posted by *arekieh*


Runescape is the most utter fail ever,
Its basically people that really really really really really really really really want to play WoW but for some reason they can't, soooo they play runescape...
Basically Runescape players are really really really epic fail WoW player wannabes


Like WoW players are all that and a bag of chips


----------



## 13 3 @ 7 l 3 13 0 y

Quote:



Originally Posted by *arekieh*


Runescape is the most utter fail ever,
Its basically people that really really really really really really really really want to play WoW but for some reason they can't, soooo they play runescape...
Basically Runescape players are really really really epic fail WoW player wannabes


LoLZZ Totaly!!1!11

Liek com on! How dare those with less than great PC's or not a lot of money to spare try to have a good MMORPG! they are so FAIL. LOL PHAIL. excuse me as i need to go *** on some money and send it to blizzard for my subscription fee.

(maybe that last part was a bit harsh, but really now, have you no dignity?)


----------



## OmegaNemesis28

Quote:



Originally Posted by *arekieh*


Runescape is the most utter fail ever,
Its basically people that really really really really really really really really want to play WoW but for some reason they can't, soooo they play runescape...
Basically Runescape players are really really really epic fail WoW player wannabes


Funny how 100% wrong that is.








That post has WoW fanboy written ALL over it.

Quote:



LoLZZ Totaly!!1!11

Liek com on! How dare those with less than great PC's or not a lot of money to spare try to have a good MMORPG! they are so FAIL. LOL PHAIL. excuse me as i need to go *** on some money and send it to blizzard for my subscription fee.

(maybe that last part was a bit harsh, but really now, have you no dignity?)


At first, I was kinda gonna flame you but then after reading it a second time - I realized you were being sarcastic. rofl

+


----------



## 13 3 @ 7 l 3 13 0 y

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OmegaNemesis28*


Funny how 100% wrong that is.








That post has WoW fanboy written ALL over it.

At first, I was kinda gonna flame you but then after reading it a second time - I realized you were being sarcastic. rofl

+


not your fault. 
we live in a sad time where what i said could be construed as something someone could actually mean (seriously). =P on that note, thank you for 200 rep, you're my new best friend.


----------



## arekieh

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OmegaNemesis28*


Funny how 100% wrong that is.








That post has WoW fanboy written ALL over it.


Than u have to be the dumbest person alive, because i hate WoW with all my guts.
Gayest game in the world. i dont think i came across right, but im saying that WoW is epic fail and people that play it should be shunned by society, but people that play runescape are even worse and should be executed for their stupidity


----------



## Nowyoudie

People are entitled to their opinions. And that is mine.


----------



## 13 3 @ 7 l 3 13 0 y

Quote:



Originally Posted by *arekieh*


Th*e*n *you* have to be the dumbest person alive, because i hate WoW with all my guts.
Gayest game in the world. i dont think i came across right, but im saying that WoW is epic fail and people that play it should be shunned by society, but people that play runescape are even worse and should be executed for their stupidity


Why? because they enjoy MMORPG's? where did blizzard and Jagex touch you? surely there's a reason you blindly hate these games, aside from "CAUSE THEYR PHAIL!"


----------



## neonlazer

Can we just let this thread die?...its nothing but complaints and bashing lol


----------



## Black Magix

In all honesty Jagex has done VERY well with the market their attracting. I feel sorry they did away with GamesDomain though...had a lot of memories there >.< SephirothJ1 FTW  Anyway....Runescape is a VERY VERY VERY Basic game with not much to do. I played it for a good amount of time (about one year actually.) And the game got old....fast.....its the same stuff.

I remember when Runescape was only 3 servers and still completely 2d graphics with rock-em sock-em robot fighting styles.


----------



## thydevil

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mrtn400* 
I don't think people should laugh at the graphics until they look at the graphics of other java based games.

Other java based games don't try to imitate the looks of real life(crap), they try to imitate awesome.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *alk* 
Just a shame nobody realises that the graphics are secondary in some games.

But Runescape's gameplay is next to none?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Andr3az* 
You can play RuneScape basically on all computer.

RuneScape can lag basically on all computer.


----------



## sLowEnd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thydevil*


RuneScape can lag basically on all computer.


LOL

Runescape didn't (And still doesn't) lag for me even on my old Daewoo computer with a 500mhz K5 and 128mb sdram with VIA integrated graphics

There's no way you can lag in runescape unless

A)Your internet sucks
B)You're running a Pentium 1
C)Your computer is loaded with junk


----------



## thydevil

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sLowEnd*


LOL

Runescape didn't (And still doesn't) lag for me even on my old Daewoo computer with a 500mhz K5 and 128mb sdram with VIA integrated graphics

There's no way you can lag in runescape unless

A)Your internet sucks
B)You're running a Pentium 1
C)Your computer is loaded with junk


Tested on:

Pentium 4 2.8GHz / 512MB RAM / ATi integrated gfx
A)8mbit internet sucked
B)It's based on Pentium 1
C)Windows installation was almost fresh

Celeron P4 1.7GHz / 384MB RAM / GeForce 2
A)5mbit internet sucked, 15mbit internet sucked too
B)It's still based on Pentium 1
C)Was kept clean all the time

It doesn't lag on my C2D PC though.


----------



## halocog

looks like a big improvement, i might actually play it now.


----------



## arekieh

Quote:


Originally Posted by *13 3 @ 7 l 3 13 0 y* 
Why? because they enjoy MMORPG's? where did blizzard and Jagex touch you? surely there's a reason you blindly hate these games, aside from "CAUSE THEYR PHAIL!"

cuz theyre the most mentally ******ed games in the world.
seriously, its the only game in the world where the cause of death for someone was directly related to playing the game.
Its all this magic bs that everyone thats normal thinks is ******ed cuz it is.
And its overall stupid, if ur life is bad enough that u need to be a troll in ur free time, than u need some counceling


----------



## mrtn400

Can I ask everyone here to do the OCN community a big favor?

Don't post here unless you have something related to RuneScape to say (not counting something along the lines of "lawl this failz, the 1800s called and wants their graphics back").


----------



## neonlazer

Ok since we seem to be fighting over RS...time to play it for a day or two...toodles


----------



## lhowatt

i think by lag he/she means the loading between areas. it stops for a sec to load up the new area.


----------



## 13 3 @ 7 l 3 13 0 y

Quote:



Originally Posted by *arekieh*


*Because* they*'*re the most mentally ******ed games in the world. 
*
Thats exactly the same thing as saying "THEYR PHAIL". you make a statement and then provide no reasonable evidence to support it*.

seriously, it*'*s the only game in the world *where* the cause of death for someone was directly related to playing the game.

*Haha what does that have to do with how good the game is. He didn't die of boredom. *

It*'*s all this magic bs that everyone that*'*s normal thinks is ******ed *becuase* it is.

*"Becuase it is." What a great argument. and why be normal if you aren't having fun being "normal" (btw normal is subjective.)*

And it*'*s overall stupid

*TouchÃ¨*

if *your* life is bad enough that *you* need to be a troll in *your* free time, *then* *you* need some *counseling*

*And you need some english lessons







*


responses and spelling corrections in the quote.


----------



## Tator Tot

There should be a spelling regulation.

Now onto Runescape.

I stayed away from this thread for the "runescape phailz" responses. 
But I will say two things on this game.

1 It is a good game, being an internet browser game. 
2 It is still entertaining.

I have never been a member. Only of the free kind. And it was still enjoyable. Though, sometimes to keep up with others your tasks became almost a real life experience. Nothing beats just sitting around and fishing. Or going to the barbarian village and beating up the drunks when you have a tux on after drinking heavily.

This is a fun game for some. 
If it doesn't appeal to you. Don't play it. No one is forcing you to pay attention to this game, you just want to because it has a larger e-peen than you do


----------



## arekieh

Quote:


Originally Posted by *13 3 @ 7 l 3 13 0 y* 
responses and spelling corrections in the quote.

lol the spelling really shows that i seriously dont give a ****,
I just turbo type what i want to say, and the message still gest accross,
if it was something important where i cared about first impressions and professionalism id check my spelling, but this is some ******ed thing about how dumb runescape is which btw is extremely ******ed. Why dont u stop argueing and go play some Wow? go play wow straight for two weeks and die of starvation.... than if they have a cyber funeral for u like that other chick from china, i will actually buy wow, play like crazy level up, than come and raid ur funeral


----------



## 13 3 @ 7 l 3 13 0 y

Quote:


Originally Posted by *arekieh* 
lol the spelling really shows that i seriously dont give a ****,
I just turbo type what i want to say, and the message still *gets* accross,
if it was something important where i cared about first impressions and professionalism id check my spelling, but this is some ******ed thing about how dumb runescape is which btw is extremely ******ed. Why dont u stop *arguing* and go play some Wow? go play wow straight for two weeks and die of starvation.... than if they have a cyber funeral for u like that other chick from china, i will actually buy wow, play like crazy level up, than come and raid *your* funeral









haha now that your posts consist entirely of insults i suppose that means you admit defeat in the topical argument. I mean you didn't respond to ANY of the other things i said except for the one about english.

(btw i have never played WoW in my entire life and i haven't played runescape in about 3 years, nor to intend to pick it back up. I own no MMORPG games either.)


----------



## thedizzler

looks sweet


----------



## Choggs396

Seriously guys... this is a game.

I mean, sure, I've been known to argue about things... but this is a GAME, it's a matter of personal PREFERENCE. If you like it, play it. If you don't, why even bother continuing to bashing it (or especially those who play it.... or even those who don't)?


----------



## arekieh

Quote:



Originally Posted by *13 3 @ 7 l 3 13 0 y*


haha now that your posts consist entirely of insults i suppose that means you admit defeat in the topical argument. I mean you didn't respond to ANY of the other things i said except for the one about english.

(btw i have never played WoW in my entire life and i haven't played runescape in about 3 years, nor to intend to pick it back up. I own no MMORPG games either.)


lol u obviously arent understanding my point, i said what i have to say, and im not wasting my time to keep replying..


----------



## nothing4me

I just started playing again. I had a level 89, but I forgot the secret question answers.









So, I just hired a powerleveler to level my attack, strength, defense, magic, ranging, prayer, fishing, cooking, crafting, woodcutting, mining, firemaking and runecrafting from level 1 to around level 50-55.

I'll take it from there, then.


----------



## Choggs396

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nothing4me* 
I just started playing again. I had a level 89, but I forgot the secret question answers.









*So, I just hired a powerleveler* to level my attack, strength, defense, magic, ranging, prayer, fishing, cooking, crafting, woodcutting, mining, firemaking and runecrafting from level 1 to around level 50-55.

I'll take it from there, then.









The true spirit of gaming!








lol


----------



## majin death

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Choggs396* 
The true spirit of gaming!








lol

Really, thats pathetic, if you don't want to grow it yourself you probably shouldn't be playing the game.


----------



## thydevil

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lhowatt*


i think by lag he/she means the loading between areas. it stops for a sec to load up the new area.


I can wait for a short loading time (like 3 - 5 secs). I don't like it lagging constantly because it is already built to be a freaking slow game and the lag makes it even slower (combined slow game+pc lag+network lag=annoying). MU Online is an example of a good system: it's fast, even if the game somewhat lags it is highly playable, but MU got boring just like RS did. If RS was turnbased it would be better. Turnbased > Slow


----------



## nothing4me

Quote:


Originally Posted by *majin death* 
Really, thats pathetic, if you don't want to grow it yourself you probably shouldn't be playing the game.

How is it pathetic? MMORPGs are like like FPS games where you can just transfer your aiming skills from game to game. I was once a level 89. Do I feel like starting for the beginning? Hell no. I'll start from 50, that's good enough for me.

How would you like to reset your gaming skills every time you switched from game to game? Yea, thought so.


----------



## mrtn400

Can a mod *please* close this thread.

It's turned into a fire-pit.


----------



## X_prom_F_prince_X

Better but with so many members paying 5 bucks a month i think they could splerg on some new models and textures, that arent made for systems that were new 10 years ago.


----------



## OmegaNemesis28

Quote:



Originally Posted by *arekieh*


Than u have to be the dumbest person alive, because i hate WoW with all my guts.
Gayest game in the world. i dont think i came across right, but im saying that WoW is epic fail and people that play it should be shunned by society, but people that play runescape are even worse and should be executed for their stupidity


I think its the gayest game in the world too. We're apparently on the same side. Regardless if I accused you otherwise - there is no reason to flame. There was no indication that you disliked WoW in your post, so I assumed you were a fanboy as all WoW fanboys act similar. Hell - it's still possible you are and you're just trying to cover your ass. But there is no reason to insult me for assuming something that looked quiet obvious.

If you have nothing better to say about the game, don't post.

RS otherwise is a great game. Sure it don't have the greatest graphics of ALL time, but good games don't always have the best graphics. Take CSS for example, 16k of servers with most of 3/4 of them completely full. It probably has..... what is about low DX9 quality graphics. FFXI is another example with over aprox 3 million playing with DX8 graphics. Runescape has MORE then FFXI ever will.


----------



## majin death

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nothing4me*


How is it pathetic? MMORPGs are like like FPS games where you can just transfer your aiming skills from game to game. I was once a level 89. Do I feel like starting for the beginning? Hell no. I'll start from 50, that's good enough for me.

How would you like to reset your gaming skills every time you switched from game to game? Yea, thought so.










I remember the password to the first rs account I ever had, and the one after and my current one







.


----------



## j0z3

Quote:



Originally Posted by *low strife*


and since I quit 2 years ago, it has just gotten worse and worse. Everything they have done, since the trade BS, to Construction, to Castle Wars, to FFL, so essence...


I have to agree, since 2006 the game started to lose its shine..

But, when you talk about Castle Wars Or Pest Control being Bad i have to disagree. CW and Pest Control in my 2month membership where the most fun.

Runescape was intended for slow computers, the graphics are not the best ones, but the gameplay *Awesome*. Ive been playing for 3 years and the last year ive been absent.. just recently i wanted to play a little bit.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *arekieh*


Than u have to be the dumbest person alive, because i hate WoW with all my guts.
Gayest game in the world. i dont think i came across right,* but im saying that WoW is epic fail and people that play it should be shunned by society, but people that play runescape are even worse and should be executed for their stupidity*


Don't see your point, just to add more S**** to what has been said.


----------



## lattyware

If you want a cheap MMORPG there is Guild Wars (Â£20 one off payment these days). Runescape is just painful.


----------



## mhsbrian

A game is a game... It's irrelevant whether you
like it or not...Idiots.


----------



## thydevil

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OmegaNemesis28*


I think its the gayest game in the world too. We're apparently on the same side. Regardless if I accused you otherwise - there is no reason to flame. There was no indication that you disliked WoW in your post, so I assumed you were a fanboy as all WoW fanboys act similar. Hell - it's still possible you are and you're just trying to cover your ass. But there is no reason to insult me for assuming something that looked quiet obvious.

If you have nothing better to say about the game, don't post.

RS otherwise is a great game. Sure it don't have the greatest graphics of ALL time, but good games don't always have the best graphics. Take CSS for example, 16k of servers with most of 3/4 of them completely full. It probably has..... what is about low DX9 quality graphics. FFXI is another example with over aprox 3 million playing with DX8 graphics. Runescape has MORE then FFXI ever will.


Well FFXI has MORE gameplay than Runescape ever will. Haha.


----------



## xxhaloownerxx

Why is this thread not locked yet...


----------



## Brutuz

I tried Runescape, I didn't like it, not because of the Graphics, because of all the 12 year olds that annoyed the hell out of me that play it.

I used to play WoW, got sick of it for the same reason, people on the Horde sitting there going "Hey Alli, go cry to mommy ok?" when I kick their butt at PvP.

I really wanna try Eve online for some reason..


----------



## lattyware

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Brutuz*


I tried Runescape, I didn't like it, not because of the Graphics, because of all the 12 year olds that annoyed the hell out of me that play it.

I used to play WoW, got sick of it for the same reason, people on the Horde sitting there going "Hey Alli, go cry to mommy ok?" when I kick their butt at PvP.

I really wanna try Eve online for some reason..


Eve is pretty epic, shame it's so expensive. I'm actually writing something similar to Eve right now, don't expect it to actually come out though, it's a big project I'll probably end up bored of.


----------



## mrtn400

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xxhaloownerxx*


Why is this thread not locked yet...










At least the amount of "LaWL ThEs FaL3z" posts has dropped.


----------



## nothing4me

Quote:



Originally Posted by *majin death*


I remember the password to the first rs account I ever had, and the one after and my current one







.


You must have quite a memory.


----------



## BlankThis

It's not bad...
WAYYY better then WoW even before graphics









~B~


----------



## CrazyHeaven

Going have to get me a 4870X2 in quad crossfire for this one.

Everyone tells me it's a good game. I just can't seem to get by the graphics.


----------



## mrtn400

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BlankThis* 
It's not bad...
WAYYY better then WoW even before graphics









~B~

Stop bumping old threads dude.


----------



## Lelouch

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CrazyHeaven* 
Going have to get me a 4870X2 in quad crossfire for this one.

Everyone tells me it's a good game. I just can't seem to get by the graphics.

Runescape is a pretty decent game..

But the 12 year olds ruin it.. Other than that, it has alot of what standard rpg's do now, pvp, mining, weaponmaking, armormaking, ect ect..

But again, the 12 year olds.. *shakes head*


----------



## BlankThis

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mrtn400* 
Stop bumping old threads dude.

Hypocritical? Thread*s*?
I just posted here because I used to play and I liked the game...

~B~


----------



## nothing4me

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BlankThis*


Hypocritical? Thread*s*?
I just posted here because I used to play and I liked the game...

~B~


I'm totally with you.


----------



## Hewlett-Packard

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ElMikeTheMike*


This game graduated as valedictorian from Lame University.


Ellolthelol


----------

